# [req] toro/toroplus .pit file



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

As of late, my phone's been having some strange issues - Every time I reboot my phone, I get caught at the Google logo for no apparent reason whatsoever. Literally, just a standard cold reboot.

So after powering back up, I get stuck at the Google logo. No problem, go to cwm and wipe data, right? Nope. In cwm, if I press wipe data, it will wipe both /data and /cache in a matter of about a second.. that's too fast. normally formatting these partitions takes a few seconds. My thinking is that the partition is fucked up and cwm doesn't have any error returns for such a circumstance. installing a new rom nets me the same thing, stuck at the Google logo, even if I use the wipe /data/cache option (with the results being as stated above) and wipe system and dalvik. doing 'fastboot -w data' will return "FAIL: PARTITION UNKNOWN." if I go into recovery and try to adb pull, I get nothing - using ls command, I see that every single directory is blank so there isn't even any hope of recovering my /sdcard partition that way. It's pissing me off to no end because it's been happening randomly for the last couple of days.

So, I'm wondering if anyone has the .pit file for the 32gb variant of this phone. I'd like to flash it in ODIN and see if that resolves my problem. My fear is that my internal storage might be crapping out on me if that doesn't work.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

What is the file location? And have you tried another recovery?


----------



## petghost (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a similar thing happen, I think. I could get to recovery, but my data and cache partitions were nonexistant. I fixed it by flashing the full fast boot package, including boot loader and radios. You PROBABLY only need to do 'fastboot image -w image.zip I can get into more detail later if need be.

EDIT: Image.zip is the one found in here
https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/mysid-imm76k-factory-98d21321.tgz


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I had a similar thing happen, I think. I could get to recovery, but my data and cache partitions were nonexistant. I fixed it by flashing the full fast boot package, including boot loader and radios. You PROBABLY only need to do 'fastboot image -w image.zip I can get into more detail later if need be.
> 
> EDIT: Image.zip is the one found in here
> https://dl.google.co...ry-98d21321.tgz


Yeah, that's what I did. I'm up and running now, but I've done this twice now because of the same problem within the last 72 hours. It's starting to make me think I'm having some physical degradation going on which is causing my partition tables to break down - in a similar manner to a hard drive beginning to fail causing a lot of random file errors and BSoD's.


----------



## petghost (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I'm not sure what's wrong with your phone, but I would just try the full fastboot image. bootloader, radios, everything. I've never had to use Odin before, and I don't plan on it. I really don't think that it could be physical damage, because flash memory should be more durable than that. Computer hard drives have moving parts, which eventually cause failure.. But flash memory doesn't move, so it should have a longer lifespan.. Right? I could be completely wrong, of course, I'm not an expert on these things.
For now, I recommend flashing the entire package. Bootloader included. Also, make sure you're using the -w switch. That should ensure a full wipe. I'm going to do a little research into fastboot, I'll get back to this later.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

That's exactly what I've done already. Twice now.


----------



## petghost (Jan 5, 2012)

Well.. I'm lost then. Sorry.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

It's all good man, I appreciate the help though.


----------



## jrphillips10 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think imnuts may have the 4.0.2 Odin files on his website.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

jrphillips10 said:


> I think imnuts may have the 4.0.2 Odin files on his website.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Got a link?


----------



## jrphillips10 (Jun 11, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> Got a link?


Ha! That would help wouldn't it?

http://www.imnuts.org/odin-packages/

All credit goes to imnuts!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I was inferring that you should try TeamWin Project Recovery (TWRP). That shouldn't be the issue but it may help.


----------

